Ask HN: How do I find sponsors for an online hackathon I'm organising? - cronjobma
======
tedmiston
I've organized a couple of in person hackathons. For in person, sponsors
generally provide either $ to cover food/drinks/space, or they cover a sponsor
prize track. For an online hacakthon, I'd assume the former isn't a concern.
So, mainly you should figure out what size sponsorship tiers make sense for
the scale of your hackathon e.g. $500, $1k, $5k and then what you can provide
the sponsors in return. Then go through your network ideally starting with big
companies (they have more money so writing a $5k check is a less big deal to
them) where you know someone relatively high up that would benefit from your
hackathon. Any company that employs a good amount of software engineers is a
good bet because they're always looking to hire more.

(Shameless plug: I'm currently organizing
[http://hackcincy.com](http://hackcincy.com) in Cincinnati, OH which is 2
weeks from now.)

------
malux85
Paste the details here and you might find some!

